# Balneario de Salinas en Ecuador ...mejor que nuestro Ancón en Lima ????



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Salinas es mejor por supuesto que Ancon empezando por lo grande que es ,Salinas , y el clima por supuesto , en general el transporte esta mejor en Ecuador y Guayaquil ha progresado mucho , pero el cosmopolitismo de Lima
si es inigualable . Muchos , no todos de los amigos y personas que visitan
Ecuador , dicen que es precioso , pero prefieren el Perú , y no todos son peruanos a los que me refiero que me dan ese comentario , pero Ecuador
ha ordenado mucho el transito y realmente sus ciudades han dado un gran paso hacia la modernidad.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

friendLima said:


> Salinas es mejor por supuesto que Ancon empezando por lo grande que es ,Salinas , y el clima por supuesto , en general el transporte esta mejor en Ecuador y Guayaquil ha progresado mucho , pero el cosmopolitismo de Lima
> si es inigualable . Muchos , no todos de los amigos y personas que visitan
> Ecuador , dicen que es precioso , pero prefieren el Perú , y no todos son peruanos a los que me refiero que me dan ese comentario , pero Ecuador
> *ha ordenado mucho el transito y realmente sus ciudades han dado un gran paso hacia la modernidad*.


¿Qué espera Lima?


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Lima no espera , Lima está en todo el proceso de modernización , lo unico malo es que las obras tiran mucho polvo a los otros edificios en algunas zonas,
pero si las cosas van bien , pero siendo tan grande la ciudad , una de las mas extensas del mundo , siempre es un poco lento para ver las obras, pero como te contaba de un dia para otro ves nuevas obras o centros comerciales , o tiendas , comercios , restaurantes negocios.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Salinas esta Bacan !!! ,, si es mejor que ancon ,, se v emas bonita por los edificios a lo largo de la costa !!!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

una pregunta? nosotros no tenemos ningun balneario que pueda competir con salinas??? que hay de mancora????


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Mancora es otro tipo de balneario , nunca quisiera que hubiera un balmeario como Salinas por la zona de Piura Tumbes sería muy contaminante , nuestro Ancon no está mal , lo que esta mal es lo que lo rodea , pero la gente de Ancon sigue yendo y la verdad que el balneario es precioso tambien , ademas no se puede comparar un balneario relativamente pequeño con uno ya bastante grandecito , y Ancon es para las clases altas del Perú.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

francis2064 said:


> una pregunta? nosotros no tenemos ningun balneario que pueda competir con salinas??? que hay de mancora????



Mancora no tiene la infraestructura que tiene Salinas, aunque el clima y la playa es chevere. En verdad no tenemos un balneario que pueda competir con Salinas.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Salinas es chevere si te gusta el movimiento...la farra (fiesta)...y lo que sea que este "in"....como dijo Vane, Salinas es fashion jejejej.

Yo prefiero la tranquilidad y belleza de Olon.....ahhhhh me encanta esa playa. Antes de llegar a Olon, la carretera sube a un pen~on donde hay una iglesia en forma de barco. Si te asomas al precipicio ves a la playa de Olon abajo......es una vista inigualable.....Vane sabe de que hablo verdad? jejejej

Aqui les dejo unas fotillos vagas de Salinas:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Por supuesto que se de que hablas, la vista es expectacular, todo verde y palmeras incluso en la misma arena, playas en donde las plantas llegan hasta pocos metros del mar, alucinantes. Si pues para mi la mejor de Ecuador es Olòn tambièn, creo q ya lo puse antes, la arena blanca el mar azul y sobre todo agua càlida con una playa que puedes aprovechar por q es tan grande que no admite aglomeraciones.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow.. muy lindo Salinas, la verdad es que ni siquiera tengo una imagen en la mente sobre como es Ancón.. pero Salinas esta muy bello, es como la hermana pequeña de Viña, Mardel o Punta..


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Mejor que Ancon?Si.Salinas tiene mas desarrollo pero tampoco es bonito.He ido en el 2002 y no es muy bonito.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

Josè en las postales y fotos esta muy bonito , Ancon tambien es muy bonito
pero hace tiempo que no construyeron edificios nuevos.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

nadie tiene fotos de ancon????


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ecuador tiene ciudades mucho mas desarrolladas, ordenadas y cuidadas que el Perú...incluyendo sus balnearios...en el Perú no vas a encontrar ni un balneario asi de desarrollado como Salinas...ni siquiera Santa Maria del Mar, con sus edificios, ni Asia, con sus centros comerciales...


Yo creo que las casas en Asia son más fichas, y dentro de los balnearios es mejor que Salinas, lo que pasa es que Salinas es más turístico y comercial, y los edificios lo hacen ver chevre pero como sitio para veranear prefiero Asia, excepto por el mar claro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Yo creo que las casas en Asia son más fichas, y dentro de los balnearios es mejor que Salinas, lo que pasa es que Salinas es más turístico y comercial, y los edificios lo hacen ver chevre pero como sitio para veranear prefiero Asia, excepto por el mar claro.


Yo no...claro, si estas metido en uno de los clubs, bueno pues, todo te parecerá chevere. Sin embargo, Asia es para unos cuantos, cualquiera no puede entrar...salvo a los centros comerciales.

En cambio Salinas es un balneario abierto...el desarrollo comparado a Asia es bastante.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro que Salinas se ve mejor que ancón y es que nuestro balneario se quedó estancado, me pregunto como hubiera sido si se seguían construyendo edificios, se ampliaban las calles, que pena, estoy seguro que luciría igual o mejor que Salinas.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*aqui una foto de Ancon*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Caminar por allí es chevere.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Otras de Ancon...gracias Clau...jeje


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

mejorando los alrededores , y abriendo mas playas para los sectores mas populares , y sobre todo arborización, mejoraría mucho , por lo menos mejoraron la autopista.


----------

